# do you prefer shooting or building slingshots?



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

​
*what do you prefer*

building2819.05%shooting4832.65%i like both equally7148.30%


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I prefer shooting by a wide margin.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

i also prefer shooting.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Shooting.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I LOVE to shoot, but when I'm shooting something that I made myself and I hear that smack when I hit the can, it really adds an extra level of satisfaction. It's like two different types of stress relief. Building is the creative side, and shredding cans is the destructive side!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I really like the shooting best.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Shooting, especially hunting with my Slingshots but cold now so I am into a building mode. Made three last couple days.
Philly


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i like both equal good post also could be interesting to see all the feedback


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Shooting and building are each fun. Each is a whole world in its own. When I get tired of doing one I can switch to the other.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I've tried making them but all I end up with is a pile of sawdust and no slingshot at the end of it,so my vote goes to shooting hands down


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I love to shoot, but i have a love for making slingshots!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i like coming up with ideas that help my shooting and incorporating that into the slingshots i build. hopefully, the new ideas work for other people as well. given the chance, i really enjoy shooting against someone in person, the pressure makes it much more fun.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I like both, but to be honest I spend much more time to make naturals than shooting. Actually my shots are mainly to test and improve my frames.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> I've tried making them but all I end up with is a pile of sawdust and no slingshot at the end of it,so my vote goes to shooting hands down


That sums it up perfectly for me, too!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I love to shoot and I love to build things. Making slingshots helps me to keep beer in the fridge, so I choose both.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I like to shoot, but I prefer to innovate...


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I would say most of my time, if not all my time is heavily invested in the making process.
I only get to shoot in the weekends, and if i do i try make the most of it.


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

I love to build em then shoot em!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I like going out fork hunting firstly, and building second. I shoot occasionally but am not all that accurate
a shot.









sean


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Building for me. I'm happy when I'm covered in sawdust.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

both. in order to understand as to how one part works you must also understand the other parts .


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> I like to shoot, but I prefer to innovate...


I shoot double and leave the innovating to you


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I like both, but I m not in a situation to make slingshots.


----------



## Alex Jacob (Jan 24, 2010)

Tinkering is good fun - optimising pouch and bands and either finding or making a good fork - but that's only so I can go out and shoot with a really nice catapult. Of course, I might want a spare or two, maybe a couple of different designs to try out, and then there's a mate's kids to fit out with weaponry... but on balance, it's a shooting thing.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's a good point, Alex. I don't much care for making slingshots anymore (except for the occasional natural) but I'm always experimenting with bands and stuff.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Love when i can just sit in the workshop, put some good tunes on... get a buzz on and put some good elbow grease into a nice slingshot!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> Love when i can just sit in the workshop, put some good tunes on... get a buzz on and put some good elbow grease into a nice slingshot!


Well put. I could not have said it better. And I love that quote in your sig, too. I think we are on the same wavelength, Btoon.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I had to go with building over shooting for the pure enjoyment department because I do enjoy getting the feedback on my efforts. Shooting is cool, but I do it mostly to test out my new toys (and occasionally to discourage the raccoons from digging in my trash cans).

As for which am I better at? That's easy, I'm such a poor shot that just about anything I produce is going to top that


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't build, wish I could say that I do - but I don't.
So, that leaves shooting for me.


----------



## Sting 73 (Jan 25, 2012)

I like to build and Shoot


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

I like making but really like to shoot with a good homemade slingshot (or a nice bought slingshot)


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Really love makin em. That's what I'm addicted to. Have been practicing shooting a bit more lately but mostly shoot to test new concepts or latest build. Probably coz I'm pretty crap shot but slowly getting there.


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm enjoying both.My friends and family are very surprised with some of the slingshots that have come from my workbench. Shooting cans and juice caps seems to really entertain my dad so that's a plus. There are many slingshots I've seen that I'd like to have but it's just not in the budget. I have a garage full of tools my dad doesn't use much anymore and a shared design sub-forum full of patterns. I can do this....I think.


----------



## slingshot0703 (Mar 19, 2010)

i kinda like building better, because of the lack of ammunition i have.
still i like shooting tho


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I like shooting and making new original concept slingshots about the same... for me though, if I have to do the same design more than a couple of times... I get bored with it pretty quickly. But making new designs or even using neat materials on some of the older designs is fun!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> both. in order to understand as to how one part works you must also understand the other parts .


well said


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Shooting and building are each fun. Each is a whole world in its own. When I get tired of doing one I can switch to the other.


exactly


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i love making a new slingshot but at the same time i can never wate until it is finished and i can go out and shoot something with it.


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

I like both but i must admit i am not a good shooter. Practice is the only way to learn


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

at the moment making, but when i am shooting it is so much fun gotta do more shooting, it just seems like the wood has babies more ans more to cut up


----------



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

They are both fun. I love when a new design comes to the shared designs. And going at it in the good ol' garage with the tools. But I also love bringing a slingshot and walking through the woods shooting at trees, and looking for naturals at the same time.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

I would have said building except:

When I screw it up just after it's all coming together nicely; then shooting, doubble banded butterfly board breaking shooting.
After sanding, after hours and hours of sanding, with still a few scratches to go; then shooting definately shooting preferably ergonomic with light bans and a wrist strap.


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

Shooting is fun but there is nothing like making a custom shooter.... and then shooting it


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

i love both equally i enjoy the creating of a custom slingshot that fits perfectly to my exact shooting style and then when its night time me and my buddy take our slingshots and do some night hunting


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Shooting! Nothing more satisfying than making that tough shot. I feel it is more important to me to focus on my shooting skills. Can only shoot one sling at a time. I have plenty of slingshots already. A new sling is not going to make me better. What good is any slingshot unless I can shoot it well. You can't buy skill.Got to practice practice and then practice some more I enjoy making but now I need to shoot.. Just my opinion on what works for me right now.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

right now shooting, this 6061 is kicking mi arse


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

newconvert said:


> right now shooting, this 6061 is kicking mi arse


 What is the 6061?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

s


treefork said:


> right now shooting, this 6061 is kicking mi arse


 What is the 6061?
[/quote]sorry, aluminum


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

newconvert said:


> right now shooting, this 6061 is kicking mi arse


 What is the 6061?
[/quote]sorry, aluminum
[/quote]Which design in aluminum are you practicing with?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

just a design that poped into my head, an original


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

shooting is the fruition of your efforts,but there is great joy in the journey!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Shooting is my primary interest as it is just a lot of fun. Once I get the required saw I will be able to start on the naturals that are drying in my shop and I am certain that I will enjoy that part of the sport as well.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

I haven't started honing my aim a lot yet, but I am really digging making them...I think about it a lot, actually. I've been meaning to make cap a bracelet for over a month now, but find myself traipsing the forest, dremeling, sanding, whittling, etc.


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

I like both and now I have time for both.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

"Do I prefer shooting or building slingshots?"
-Yes


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

I love both although Im better at shooting than I am at building them. All the ones I make are from tree forks that I have cut when out in the woods or from Antler that I have eather found or been given.

Its great to sit in my wee workshop and whittle away and watch a slongshot ccome out of the tree fork and an even bigger buzz when I use one to take a rabbit or wood pigeon with. I also love casting my own ammo from lead. I have a Lee .440 single mould which I love.

I realy enjoy everything about slingshots. Best kinda hunting I have ever done.
I have a habit of just giving my slingshots away to who ever says they like them. Thats another thing I realy like when you see the smile on someones face when they get a slingshot from me and watching them knock the living daylights out of a coke can.

Sorry kinda went on a bit there.

Cheers
AL


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

The prid-e of the build is only slightly eclipsed by the wonderful sound of tin shredding when you find your mark!


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

i like both.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

While I do enjoy my own handiwork in many situations, I infinitely prefer shooting slingshots over making them myself. I like art in its many forms & functions. I am equipped with both skill (I'd like to think) & equipment to produce many things by my own hand, but when it comes to things like knives & slingshots, as examples, I like feeling other's interpretations & absorbing their aesthetic more. I get that "I did this" satisfaction from a range of other projects that are always going, so when I have a chance to buy art made by another, I do. & if ever there was a canvas...


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Jakerock said:


> "Do I prefer shooting or building slingshots?"
> -Yes


Ed Zachary. I love both, although if I had unlimited ball bearings like I have unlimited building supplies that may shift the balance... my shooting consistency gets better daily and my personal collection of self mades has rapidly grown to the point where "normal" people would just shake their heads, so I may have to start building less, trading, or selling. Just finishing my end of my first trade here


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

I gotta go with shooting...I'm a no talent hack when it comes to bulding!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Always shooting ... I am get used with a good frame for me ... besides I am a bad craftsman and a bit lazy to build ... few tools also ...


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I like shooting but I spend a lot more time building.


----------



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

Shooting is blast but building is were I really get my kicks


----------



## Shawn Feltman (Jan 10, 2013)

i am new to this but i love both makeing something with my hands the way i want it and then useing it nothing better then knowing something you made with your hands works or at time dont work nothin better


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

i like both equally

( chears to this nice forum it help`s so match )

Leon13


----------



## Usal1023 (Mar 30, 2011)

Both for me. There is nothing like the feeling of shooting a slingshot that was handcrafted by yourself. From sketching one out on paper and bringing it to life from a board a tree or what ever. That slingshot is yours and may it serve you well.


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

I usually start off planning to shoot or to do whatever activity and then I end up just doing the construction part because I've always liked building things. I'm going to attempt to become a shooter as well as a builder but my thought is eventually I will just build more than shoot. I can't find any local local shooters to be with so that'll help if I can find somebody local I can probably stick with it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Either is impossible without the other. You can't build it and not put a couple balls over the forks.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Right now I would have to say both


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I am not a great shooter I'm still finding my groove, but I still love it. I have really fallen in love with building though. Looking foward to improving my skill in both realms.


----------

